# Student Group Offers Whites-Only Award



## Marg of Arabia (Nov 19, 2001)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/EDUCATION/02....ap/index.html
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmp..._scholarship_6

Quote:

The application for the $250 award requires an essay on "why you are proud of your white heritage" and a recent picture to "confirm whiteness." "Evidence of bleaching will disqualify applicants," says the application, issued by the university's College Republicans.

















I would be so upset if this were one of my children!~! Young Republicans







:


----------



## dado (Dec 31, 2002)

_One article alleged that a gay-rights group indoctrinates students into homosexual sex._

oy...


----------



## hvl25 (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh my.

That is a bit far-reaching....


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

:

There's something to be said about ensuring that there are scholarships for both minorities and impoverished or lower income people, as poverty afflicts people of all races. But "why you are proud of your white heritage"? Oh please. As if we need MORE of that. It's sort of like a person who's wealthy by family connections and inheritance alone, who's never had to earn a penny of it himself in his life, bragging about his wealth and all the cool stuff he has and how terribly unfair it is for the government to try to redistribute income in a more equitable fashion.


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

It's about damn time they had a whites only scholarship! Maybe now we can tackle the subject of the racism behind Affirmative Action!!!

BTW... the scholarship was started by a person who is not caucasion who was upset at the racial injustice behind scholarships based on skin color.

You can't expect equality while getting special treatment. Never gonna happen. Uh uh.


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

Well, I don't think it is a matter of being proud to be "white" or any other race or ethnicity. Impoverished is impoverished and should be helped equally regardless of color, unfortunately though, it is so hard to make sure that help is NOT being based on race.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Journey, are you kidding? Or are you really serious?

If you're serious, can you explain to me how affirmative action is racist? Actually, it will likely be even more useful if you explain what you believe affirmative action is, and what it's meant to do, since - if you are in fact serious - we'll likely have to sort out those issues anyway.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

what the hell is white heritage anyway?


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

I am completely 100% serious. Affirmative Action is racist bullshit. Rarely are two people completely equal in education and experience. Many companies chose a person of color who is undereducated and underqualified over the white person who is qualified for the job.

Most of the people I know (of all skin colors) dispise affirmative action. At best it's a joke, and at worst it's racist.

I'll tell you right now, you can't convince me otherwise, and I see that same stubborn spirit in you (which, btw, is good!), so unless you want to start a debate war, which most likely will get ugly, I highly suggest you let it drop. I'm tired of the race debate here. I don't want to say anything which will offend you.

Just let it be known there are people who support this whites only scholarship and think it's a step in the right direction towards fighting racism.


----------



## TingTing (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:

Well, I don't think it is a matter of being proud to be "white" or any other race or ethnicity. Poor is poor and should be helped equally regardless of color, unfortunately though, it is so hard to make sure that help is NOT being based on race.
How much do you want to bet none of these "Young Republicans" falls into the financially underprivileged category?







:


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

You are probably right there. I meant financially underpriveleged, not poor...going to edit that now. Thanks


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

My husband's a republican, and we're about as poor as they come. Not all republican's are rich old white men. My husband happens to be part Native American (more than 1/4), with long hair, and no college education (make that no college education YET). He plays folk music and sings with a heavy metal band from time to time. Not your typical republican you'd say? Well, not everybody fits into your neat little stereotypes. You should know better than that.


----------



## daylily (Dec 1, 2001)

Quote:

what the hell is white heritage anyway?
Good question. When my kids want to know about their heritage, we talk about Ireland, Germany, Pennsylvania and many other things, but not being "white."

I think it's inappropriate for people to band together under the banner of whiteness.


----------



## TingTing (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:

My husband's a republican, and we're about as poor as they come. Not all republican's are rich old white men. My husband happens to be part Native American (more than 1/4), with long hair, and no college education (make that no college education YET). He plays folk music and sings with a heavy metal band from time to time. Not your typical republican you'd say? Well, not everybody fits into your neat little stereotypes. You should know better than that.
This doesn't dispute my point. Your husband isn't a Young Republican at Roger Williams University in Rhode Island. And if you prefer anecdotal evidence, I've been in the company of enough "young conservative" university group members to be confident of the validity of my statement as to their general financial status.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Jouney, you still haven't explained what you believe affirmative action is, particularly in the context most relevant (though not directly so) to this discussion: university admissions.

The original subject, of course, was scholarships.


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

It doesn't matter what their skin color or financial status is.... they're making a strong political statement *against* racism! Are you not getting that?


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

And I told you by the tone of your posts, and by the tone I'm sure I will discuss this in, it's best that we not discuss this at this time because it would be pointless and just stir up a fight.


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

You know, I probably shouldn't even touch this thread.

Journey, as soon as you can tell me why there is no longer any need for affirmative action, I'll be willing to consider your stance.

But right now-- with women only making 71 cents to a man's dollar, and the Fortune 500 having a whopping 6 African American CEO's-- I see some major inequality problems.

When those are addressed, and we're all earning equal pay for equal work and having the same educational opportunities, I'll start feeling sorry for the poor overlooked white man.


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

The reason there's not equality is because people don't seek equality. I live in an area with a high puerto rican population. I know 3 people who are puerto rican who go to the community college, which is open to everybody, with financial aid available to all poor people. The opportunity is out there. People just chose not to take it. BTW... women outnumber men at the college, and do get better paying jobs then men because they have the degrees.

I have friends who are minorities who don't go to college. When I ask them why they don't try to get a degree and better their lives for themselves and their future children, they just blow it off like it isn't a big deal.

Nobody deserves to be spoon fed. The opportunities are out there.

Ivy League is more competitive than other colleges. You have to want it to get it. It's so much easier to blame it on a race thing than to take responsibility for not being good enough.

Oh, and btw... in my area, if you don't like the school your child is going to, you can always switch them to another, no cost to you. I know that might not be available to all... but if you want it available where you live, then you gotta fight for it! You can't always blame poor schools because of poor neighborhoods. That excuse isn't going to fly forever.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Journey_
*And I told you by the tone of your posts, and by the tone I'm sure I will discuss this in, it's best that we not discuss this at this time because it would be pointless and just stir up a fight.*
HEY. Are you talkin' to me? Huh? Huh?









Seriously, I think you're reading something into the tone of my posts (I presume, perhaps incorrectly, that you are in fact referring to me). I think - in fact, I know - it is quite possible to have a rational and, for the most part, civil discussion about these matters.

If you are in fact not interested in having such a discussion, then that is another matter. In that case, yes, any attempt to discuss the issue is pointless.


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

I admit, it may be the tone I'm reading into your voice. In any case, it's best to stay out of this discussion for now because I don't know if I could control the tone of my voice in such a subject in which I'm extremely passionate about. I can only see it escalating. I know I can't control my tone regarding this matter.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I have a few problems with this.

Firstly, the only "white" culture that I know of involves racism. No, I am not saying that all whites are *racist* but the only thing that bands whites together is racism. If you were to write an essay on your pride of being Irish, English, French... those have individual identites. I know of no ties with being white (unless you want to get back in history, which I really doubt people are doing--- uhhh, I am proud that my skin is aklimated to living in higher latitudes







: ). I can understand encouraging non-minority cultures, as I guess they would be called









In addition:

Quote:

Mattera, who is of Puerto Rican descent, is himself a recipient of a $5,000 scholarship open only to a minority group.

"No matter what my ethnicity is, I'm making a statement that scholarships should be given out based on merit and need," Mattera told the Providence Journal.
That smacks of hypocracy to me. If he really feels it is wrong he should not apply for and accept scholarships based on his race. Why do so many leaders in the Republican party seem to want to remove priveledges they, themselves, have used. But they don't want anyone else to.


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

Quote:

That smacks of hypocracy to me. If he really feels it is wrong he should not apply for and accept scholarships based on his race. Why do so many leaders in the Republican party seem to want to remove priveledges they, themselves, have used. But they don't want anyone else to.
I know if you apply for scholarships through certain agencies/foundations, they collect your information, and automatically apply for scholarships for you. So, he may not have specifically applied for this scholarship. I wouldn't turn down $5000 though. I would accept it, and try to turn it around into a political statement, too. He gets his voice heard by a helluva lot more people by starting this whites only scholarship than by refusing his Puerto Ricans only scholarship.


----------



## Marg of Arabia (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

That smacks of hypocracy to me. If he really feels it is wrong he should not apply for and accept scholarships based on his race. Why do so many leaders in the Republican party seem to want to remove priveledges they, themselves, have used. But they don't want anyone else to.
Yes, this was one of my first thoughts. ITA!


----------



## Marg of Arabia (Nov 19, 2001)

Journey! Thanks for posting some of your opinions here. I had never thought about the "other" side of this thinking. I am always learning. Do you like the way these students have gone public with their agenda? I guess the whole thing offends me. The way it is worded. I know you really do not want to discuss it. I am wondering if you think this stunt will help to wake people up to the injustices you see or will it hinder?


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Journey_
*The reason there's not equality is because people don't seek equality. ....... The opportunity is out there. People just chose not to take it.

.......The opportunities are out there.

Ivy League is more competitive than other colleges. You have to want it to get it. It's so much easier to blame it on a race thing than to take responsibility for not being good enough.

*
I whole-heartedly, adamantly, vehemently disagree. I'm also fairly sure we're not going to be able to sway each other's opinion.









I guess I'll leave it that we'll agree to disagree... but I for one will not rest until I feel that we all have equal opportunity-- not the political act, but the reality!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

Ivy League is more competitive than other colleges. You have to want it to get it. It's so much easier to blame it on a race thing than to take responsibility for not being good enough.
Exactly why afirmative action is needed.

Do you know the biggest predictor of success on the MCAT (Medical College Admissions Test)? Race? Nope. Socio-Economic status? Nope. Undergradute school? Nope. If your parent was a doctor? BINGO!

But it is *shown* that when affirmative action is applied, the accepted applicants are equivalent calibers. The tests have been shown to be racist *and* classist--- there needs to be a way to adjust against that! For now, affirmative action is all we have.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Journey, you want to know why I think this is bullcrap?

Well, I could fill out an essay about my heritage. How my great great great great great (er..I think that is the right number) grandfather came over from England as a CHILD. His parents died during the journey and him and his little brother still made lives for themselves here.

How they fought in the American Revolution and were succesful buisnessmen.

But then there comes the problem.

Any photo of me would have a dark skinned female with dark curly hair. I am Native American, and that shows through my coloring.

I would not be qualified for this THOUGH I have white heritage because I do not "look" white.

To me that sounds like racist bullcrap in the guise of fairness.

AN old southern saying..looks like %&$#@ smells like &#@$ it must be %$#@!!


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiredX2_
> *I have a few problems with this.
> 
> Firstly, the only "white" culture that I know of involves racism. No, I am not saying that all whites are *racist* but the only thing that bands whites together is racism. If you were to write an essay on your pride of being Irish, English, French... those have individual identites. I know of no ties with being white (unless you want to get back in history, which I really doubt people are doing--- uhhh, I am proud that my skin is aklimated to living in higher latitudes
> ...


----------



## Hilary Briss (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

My husband's a republican, and we're about as poor as they come. Not all republican's are rich old white men.
It always amazes me how many people vote against their own best interests. The Republican Party would get about 2% of the vote if the only people that voted for them were the people that actually benefit from their policies. Swindle... it's a swindle. :LOL


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Hilary Briss_
*It always amazes me how many people vote against their own best interests. The Republican Party would get about 2% of the vote if the only people that voted for them were the people that actually benefit from their policies. Swindle... it's a swindle. :LOL*
Yup. You know what P.T. Barnum used to say...


----------



## pugmadmama (Dec 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by TiredX2_
*...
That smacks of hypocracy to me. If he really feels it is wrong he should not apply for and accept scholarships based on his race. Why do so many leaders in the Republican party seem to want to remove priveledges they, themselves, have used. But they don't want anyone else to.*
Thank you!!!

This reminds of our President campaigning against quota in college admissions when he himself was accepted to Yale because he was a Legacy! If there ever was a quota system, it's the Legacy system! The fact that he graduated from prep-school and Yale yet still can't grasp how stupid it made him look to campaign on that issue is a compelling arguement for the superiority of public schools!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

As much as I like you I have to point out that the same could be said about "black pride" groups. I am not against pride groups mind you, as long as they aren't against other races.
Shhhh. I was hoping that would be overlooked







: :LOL

Honestly, though, while this would vary from community to community, in much of the US whites are such a majority that the *only* thing they have in common is being in the majority. Minorites, simply by being minorities, have probably faced *some* of the same issues (of course, who is the minority could change from community to community). I also found the picture requirement over board in that you don't have to *look* a specific way to belong to an ethnicity, right? I mean, race is a completely social construct, biologically speaking, so defining it exclusively on appearance is rather absurd, IMO.


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

:LOL You make me laugh with that icon!!!! ITA with you, btw


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Quote:

Firstly, the only "white" culture that I know of involves racism.
Maybe that's b/c the most widely known 'white pride' groups are those like the KKK, skinheads, etc. I think it's important to be proud of where you come from, but why does that mean you have to put everyone else down?

I think affirmative action, in theory, is great. In reality, it just doesn't work. It's trying to change people's attitudes and in some cases, those people will never change their attitude. I'm sure there are great people who got opportunities that they might have never gotten otherwise, but I'm equally sure there are people who got an opportunity over a more qualified person just b/c of the color of their skin and that's not right.

I think having a whites only award does show how crazy it can be to have a '_______ only' award (fill in the blank for any group- men, women, old, young, pink, purple etc.) Why is it ok to have one, but not the other?


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

So let me get this straight. This kid cheerfully accepts $5000 that he qualifies for only because he is Puerto Rican and then, to basically piss in the well he just drank from he wants to make a statement. But not so much that he wants to give up his money. He posts a measly $50 to put this mockery forward. And I guess that makes him feel good about spending the $4950 from a source he thinks is bad. Wow. I believe we may have actually redefined hypocricy.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Thats how I see it.

Instead of accepting the money he could have denyed it or donated it all to a "color blind" scholarship. IF that is what he feels is morally right.


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

Oh the poor opressed white students. Please!! yes, the wording is bad-disqualification for bleaching???

Yes, you should be judged by your character, not your skin color. Wow! What a concept. Too bad it reaaly did not catch on untill the 1960s and it still is used against people of color, esp. in learning.

It would be hard to discuss this because it involves many years of oppression and then as a minority trying to play "catch up" to the majority.

I love the rationalization that beause you are poor and not a minority you deserve to have a white only scholorship. Rememeber whites have had many many years in this country with adaquate housing, food, resources for their families as a whole group. On the other side, minorities have not had this favorable outlook for many years. Many did not have adaquate anything and that is why affirmitive action came to be.

I would too love to see a color blind society-please PM me when that happens.


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

Wow, Isleta...your obvious racism left a foul stench in the air.


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

Really. My racism.

Because I have studied and understand some part of race relations in the history of the US???

I have never really thought of myself as a racist, but I guess that is what everyone says, right?

Like I said it would be wonderful to have a colorblind society-really and to be judged on your character, not the color of your skin. Unfortunately in my society (US) this does not exsist..yet.

If I were to google scholorships, I could find many for everyone. many corporations, community groups, churches, etc give scholorships. This one was just worded so wrong that it gave me a reason to comment.


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

you know institutional racism still exsists and since a university is an institution it is a valid arguement.

Trent Lott reminded me and others 2 years agoin 2002 When he made comments like this:
trent lott

Quote:

During last week's birthday party-which often resembled a roast of Thurmond-Lott noted that his home state was one of four Thurmond carried in his 1948 campaign, which strongly oppossed integration. "We are proud of it. And if the rest of the country had followed our lead, we wouldn't have had all these problems over all these years either", Lott said. that line initially drew little fire, but the criticism grew this week and intensified with a report of a comment he made at a campaign rally more than two decades ago.
Sen. Strom Thurmond at the time had a segregationist platform.

All I am saying is that it still exsists-here is an example-the Senate Majority Leader of the US.

Sorry if I am way







T


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bladestar5_
*







As much as I like you I have to point out that the same could be said about "black pride" groups. I am not against pride groups mind you, as long as they aren't against other races. Maybe I misunderstood you, though







I often misword things and look bad. By the way, though, I do understand what you are saying...just wanted to say that most pride groups based upon skin color alone can be seen as racist.*
White Pride groups are racist because there is no "white race" or "white culture" There is Italian culture, Irish culture, French, ENglish, etc.... white people in this country almost invaraible enjoy the luxury of knowing their heritage beyond simply the melanin content. Because blacks were ripped from their homes and brought here against their will and then enslaved for generations it is rare for them to know which of the many specific African cultures is their own. So they have had to make do with celebrating the traditions that their ancestors were able to maintain in captivity... jumbled as they are. The differece is huge. We stole their roots and now want to punish them for not having any.

Oh, and Bladestar.. I would point out to you that no one has called the perpetrator of this mockery a racist, though many of us probably suspect he may be one. Nor have we used that ugly term towards any of you who are defending him. Name calling is against the rules here.


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

Maybe it was just the tone you said it in








I just got the impression that you thought people who were financially in a hardship shouldn't get help if they are white???


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

I didn't call HER racist...it was the phrase she said that I found to be racist...I am NOT defending this guy...I am simply stating that it seems to me that it is a shame help HAS to be based upon race.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

The fact is that very little of the financial assistance available is based on race. I haven't researched it but I would guess less than 10% for sure and probably less than 5%. Doesn't it make you wonder why that small number gets so very much attention in certain circles?


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

I will tell you this: If I was given any awards based solely on the color of my skin, I would refuse to accept it. I will have to ask my best friend who is Japanese how he feels about all this.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

That is fine. You are certainly welcome to do whatever you like in that regard. But others don't need to follow suit. And citing my discussion above... would you refuse a scholarship from the "Sons of Italy" for having written an essay about the contribution of Italians to the arts over the years? One from the Daughters of the American Revolution? Daughters of the Confederacy? There are many awards of this nature that may not say "whites only" but are defined and distributed in such a way as to be, in effect, whites only. If I were a member of a minority race and knew for a certainty that many opportunities had been denied me based on my race I would not hesitate to take advantage of one that also was.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Kama'aina mama---

Gosh you make sense!

I was wondering myself about the percentage of "minority only" scholarships. I'm guessing, as well, that the vast majority of merit based scholarships are "color" blind.

Bladestar--- I read your post and agreed 100% (and know of people who have passed up race based opportunities). But I think that Kama brings up an excellent point--- should those at a disadvantage be forced/encouraged to give up what little advantage they have when those in non-disadvantaged groups are still given other, equal, advantages.

Additionally, I do wonder who is funding the race based scholarships? Should individuals be able to narrow them down based on race? Since they can based on religion, parent's societal groups, etc... I don't actually see a difference.

Honestly, it seems more a case of underqualified WHITE people trying to blame their lack of success on (mostly toothless) affirmative action.


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

I re-read my post to Isleta. I am very sorry. I did kinda call you racist. I worded it wrong in the heat of my feelings. I was thinking about what I said while I was in the shower, and it prompted me to re-read it. Please accept my humble apology. I am very







sorry.
Tiredx2- I agree.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)




----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

In the interests of not talking out of my behind, I ran a couple searches. I found an interesting if small sample. www.ucop.edu/sas/sfs/programs_and_policies/race-basedscholarshiprpt.pdf+race+based+scholarship&hl= en&ie=UTF-8]Review of Financial Awards based on Race or other Identifying Factors within the University of California System, 1994-95 [/url]

It is one of those difficult pdf to html documents that Google does, so I can't seem to cut and paste anything. Basically, ten years ago less than 3% of all money awarded to students within the UC system was based on any "identifying factor" ie race, gender, national orogin, etc... and of that 3% about 87% required the recipient to meet the identifying factor... the rest simply used them as a preference. So in actuality barely more than 2% of all the money given away required the recipient to be of a specific race or national origin. The other 98% of all the money, billions of dollars, is available to everyone and is overwhelmingly (85ish% undergrad, 65ish% post grad) awarded based on financial need.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

In the interests of not talking out of my behind, I ran a couple searches.
Well, where's the fun in that?


----------



## dado (Dec 31, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Elphaba_
*what the hell is white heritage anyway?*
indian reservations, i think...


----------



## dado (Dec 31, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Journey_
*they're making a strong political statement against racism! Are you not getting that?*
i'd have given them the benefit of the doubt if they hadn't also said people were being "indoctrinated" into being gay. but since they did, the only political statement i can attribute to them is "I'm with the stupid".


----------



## pugmadmama (Dec 11, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by dado_
*i'd have given them the benefit of the doubt if they hadn't also said people were being "indoctrinated" into being gay. but since they did, the only political statement i can attribute to them is "I'm with the stupid".
..*
:LOL

You made my night! Thank you!


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bladestar5_
> *I didn't call HER racist...it was the phrase she said that I found to be racist...
> 
> But, the phase came from me
> ...


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

I agree that that statement that they made was 100% stupid


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

but since they did, the only political statement i can attribute to them is "I'm with the stupid".
:LOL *Definately* the observation of the day!!!


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

What I find interesting, and I don't know if this was mentioned earlier, is the fact that the Young Republican that started this scholarship was the recipient of an exclusive, ethnicity based scholarship. Or so says the Houston Chronicle.

Anyways, I have nothing against affirmative action. I wish my university was a bit more diverse.

And a wierd off topic note ... a girl I know doesn't consider Italians white...once a guy thought I was Jewish, when he realised I wasn't commented "you know, I thought maybe you were white (as if 'Jewish' and 'White' are mutually exclusive). My husband is moroccan. In Amsterdam, the Dutch called him 'black'. Here he is 'white' (at least according to University documents). So I guess the point I'm trying to make is 'Whiteness' is a social construct, and a fluid one at that. So when people say silly things like 'whites only scholarship', I automatically wonder what their definition of white is. Generally they mean pale people of Western Europen decent. Often they lump 'being Christian' into the mix. I'm a paler shade of blue, but people STILL think I'm not Anglo cuz of my headscarf.

*Sigh* If I ruled the world everyone would have the means to go to university ...


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

Ok, after reading through the post a SECOND time, I saw that his scholarship was already mentioned. My bad.


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

It's okay. Hypocricy like that should be pointed out often!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

:LOL

Yeah, take every chance you get


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

*unsubscribing*
(I think it is nice to let people know from now on when I am unsubscribing...too bad there is no emoticon for it...)


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

(words fail me...thanks for emoticons!!!)


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Quote:

_*... by UmmIlyas*
... (as if 'Jewish' and 'White' are mutually exclusive) ..._
Actually, they are.

Sheer numbers, the ones with more European background (paler skin) outnumber the ones with Mizrakhi background (darker skin) ... but that doesn't make us "white."










Ask white supremacists whether "Jewish" and "white" are mutually exclusive. They'll tell ya' ...


----------



## Annoia (Nov 16, 2003)

Quote:

Ask white supremacists whether "Jewish" and "white" are mutually exclusive. They'll tell ya' ...
Ya, I know what you mean. But these are people who think Jesus (peace be upon him) had blonde hair and blue eyes.

If they weren't so dangerous, they'd be laughable


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I just want you all to imagine how much fun I am having being the only person who supports race based scholarships on another site I visit where this has come up. At least profanity is permitted there, so I can come closer to saying what I really think.


----------

